# 94-96 caprice/impala door panel fix....



## caprice ss (Jun 6, 2007)

Any one with a 94-96 caprice/impala knows the problems with the door panels, and would love to any info on were 2 get new ones or how 2 fix old one. "i know i would", so lookin for some info ......thanx


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

heres a paintable one peice kit, very pricey tho
http://www.streettrendsinc.com/Merchant2/m...&Category_Code=


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

guys are selling door panels all the time on impalassforum.com


or a junkyard?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

i could wrap those in a single piece of vinyl without a seam....cant tell ya how because i would be giving my secrets away


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ss_@Jun 11 2007, 02:13 PM~8082854
> *Any one with a 94-96 caprice/impala knows the problems with the door panels, and would love to any info on were 2 get new ones or how 2 fix old one. "i know i would", so lookin for some info ......thanx
> *


I'll assume that you are talking about where the mounting tabs break off for the little parts that hold the panel on. If yes, then just epoxy them back in place, and get new trees from the parts store. Use the proper tool to get the panels off. This will prevent breakage.

Door panel tool:


----------



## caprice ss (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Jun 16 2007, 02:32 PM~8117457
> *I'll assume that you are talking about where the mounting tabs break off for the little parts that hold the panel on.  If yes, then just epoxy them back in place, and get new trees from the parts store.  Use the proper tool to get the panels off.  This will prevent breakage.
> 
> Door panel tool:
> ...


no were they crack behind the arm rest and between upper coverd and lower plastic part ..


----------



## caprice ss (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jun 15 2007, 08:32 PM~8114186
> *i could wrap those in a single piece of vinyl without a seam....cant tell ya how because i would be giving my secrets away
> *


all leather hommie


----------

